# Anesthesia class/seminar/webinar



## rlmiller (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi List,

I work for a Gastroenterology group who wants to start doing their own Anesthesia billing for our endoscopy procedures (EGD and Colonoscopies).  The anesthesia billing is being outsourced at this time.  I have been looking into reference matterials and would like to have a better understanding of anesthesia billing.  Can anyone recommend a site that offers specialized Anesthesia coding?

Thanks, Robin Miller, RHIT


----------



## Michele Hannon (Mar 28, 2013)

I sent you a PM.


----------

